# Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe



## Maik1 (15. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Leute ,

ich bin neu hier und habe mal ne Frage an Leute die Erfahrung mit Koiteichen und der Verwendung einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage haben .
Ich habe im Moment einen Teich mit Koibesatz der mir aber vor allem Winter Probleme bereitet da er nur 60cm tief ist .
Deshalb möchte ich spätestens im April anfangen den Teich umzubauen , heißt Tiefer und größer und mit einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage ausstatten .
Meine Frage in dieser Rubrik ist eigentlich diese , ob sich das überhaupt mit einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage umsetzen lässt und vor allem, ob jemand eine Idee hat wie mann das ganze ohne Pumpe umsetzen kann .
Ich weiss das das nach den Physikalischen Gesetzen der Schwerkraft schlecht geht , aber vieleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie man das umgehen kann .


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Hallo Maik, 

wenn Du das ohne Pumpe oder ähnliches schaffst, dann hast Du das Perpetuum mobile erfunden und wirst 
1. Nobelpreisträger werden und 
2. stinkend reich werden. 

Nach heutigem Verständnis der Physik ist das unmöglich.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Maik1 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Hat mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen , aber trotzdem danke für deine schnelle und ehrliche Antwort .

Gruß Maik


----------



## lauss123 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Rückspülbare Sandfilteranlage benutzt die ich aber nur einmal im Jahr rückspüle. 7.500 Liter pro Stunde/250Watt aber nur 3-4 Stunden am Tag im Einsatz. Über Zeitschaltuhr sehr gut steuerbar. Ergebnis...Klares Wasser, gesunde Fische auch ohne Chemie oder dauerndes Filtermatten wechseln und auswaschen.Bei genügend Durchlüftung und Pflanzen das beste und gesündeste das man Tieren antun kann.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Maik1 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Hallo lauss 123 ich habe da mal ne Frage wieviel und was für Fische hast du in deinem Teich ?

Gruß Maik


----------



## lauss123 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Hallo,

habe seit 3 Jahren ca. 30-40 Goldfische und einige Japaner mit einer Länge von ca.5-15cm im Einsatz. Die Filteranlage habe ich in Oberlächenabsaugung und Tiefenwasserabsaugung aufgeteilt. Den Wassereinlauf als eine Art Gegenstromanlage für Fische mit Sauerstoff kostenlos. Du solltest mal sehen wie die gegen den Strom schwimmen und einen super Spass haben. Nachwuchs ist nach jedem Winter sicher und ich habe ausser Füttern nix zu tun. Vorbei die Zeit der Kosten, Filterwaschen, und Kopfzerbrechen was die Algen machen. Gesundes Biotop, wenig Arbeit. Biologische Filterbakterien sammeln sich immer am. Man darf nur nicht alle auf einmal Plattmachen, soll heissen im Teich sind genügend Mikrorganismen die wenn man nur einmal im Jahr die Pumpe rückspült das Gleichgewicht locker ausgleichen.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Maik1 (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Hallo Thomas , ich danke dir für deinen Beitrag , ich scheine langsam zu begreifen das es ohne Pumpe 
nicht geht ! 

Aber ich gebe nicht auf :

Gruß Maik


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Servus Maik

Herzlich Willkommen

Wie Wuzzel schon angemerkt ... ohne Pumpe wirds net gehen ... speziell bei Koiteichen.

Aber .... mit einem Schwerkraftfilter bist schon auf der "besseren" Seite unterwegs, als mit einer gepumpten Filteranlage.
Gepumpt heißt, viel Energieverbrauch der Pumpen da eine Höhe zu überwinden ist,
gegenüber einer Schwerkraftanlage. Die braucht nur umzuwälzen, also es bleibt alles auf Teichniveau.

Deine Angaben im Profil beziehen sich schon auf den angestrebten Umbau 

Würde Dir empfehlen, mach den neuen Teich kleiner ... 20m³ - 25m³ bei einer Tiefe von mind. 1,80m, besser 2m, wären aus meiner Sicht eine Größe die man vom Unterhalt (Denke dabei an deine Pumpenfrage > Titel des Threads) leichter, günstiger händeln kann.

Warum:
Die Filteranlage, vorzüglich in Schwerkraft, sollte so leistungsfähig sein, daß das Volumen des Koiteiches einmal die Std. umgewälzt wird, aber schlechtestensfalls alle 2 Std. (bei größeren Teichen, > 70m³, außer der Energieverbrauch ist dem Betreiber egal) und das "Rund um die Uhr" auch wenn man im Winter ein bisserl drosselt. Dem einhergehend ist der Energieverbrauch schon beträchtlich und muß man bei Koihaltung einkalkulieren.

@ Thomas: Auch Dir ein Herzliches Willkommen
Sorry, aber du verzapfst einen Blödsinn .
Wie bringst du Algen, Blätter, Mulm (durch die Ba`s) und Sonstiges aus dem System ... 
Bei deiner Sandfilteranlage bleibt alles im Kreislauf erhalten = Nitrat & Keimzüchter
Und .... wie schaut es mit dem Verbrauch deiner "Schwimmbadpumpe" aus .... die sind doch jenseits von Gut & Böse im Verbrauch ... 1 kW/h sind da keine Seltenheit und das "Rund um die Uhr" ... OK, du wirst es Dir leisten können .... aber das kann nicht jeder Betreiber eines Koiteiches.


----------



## Maik1 (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Hallo Helmut ,

ich habe mir das ganze noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und werde höchstwahrscheinlich deinen Rat berücksichtigen .https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/Kopf_kratzen13.gif
Soll heißen Teich kleiner aber Tief mit einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage verteilt auf 4 Kammern 
und einer Pumpe aus der letzten Kammer .

Kannst du mir einen Tip geben welche Pumpe geeignet wäre bei einem Teich von 25-30 Kubikmetern .
Ich war nähmlich bei uns im Zoobedarf , da haben sie mir ne Pumpe von Oase vorgestellt 
die in etwa 12000l die Stunde schafft nur der Preis hat mich fast umgehauen ( 620,-) !

Bin mittlerweile offen für alles https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/beeten.gif
Gruß Maik


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Servus Maik

Dein Umdenken freut mich und du wirst sehen die Unterhaltskosten gegenüber deiner ursprünglichen Planung werden gesenkt.

Ich würde nicht nur eine Pumpe, sondern zwei empfehlen ...

wenn eine ausfällt, läuft immer noch eine zweite
im Winter die schwächere laufen lassen ... die stärkere abschalten
Diese Pumpen oder hmmm ... vielleicht die Red Devil  ... die sind aber preislich noch teurer


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Hallo Helmut,

wie sind denn da die Versandkosten von Ö nach D 

Ansonsten würde ich dann wieder mal meinen persönlichen Pumpenlieferanten anbieten günstiger  ......

und die Verlängerungsgarantie auf 5 Jahre bekommt man auch........


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Servus Olli

Keine Ahnung ... und ... deinen Link habe ich nimmer gefunden  ... wir haben ja schon mal


----------



## Maik1 (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ohne Pumpe*

Alles klar Leute , Danke für die Tips
Bis bald Maikhttp:


----------

